# Marinated Chicken help



## matticus (Nov 15, 2005)

I have marinated a lemon garlic chicken dish over night and I am trying to determine the best cooking method.  It is boneless, skinless chicken breast.  I'm trying to determine whether I should bake, broil, or fry the chicken ... any suggestions?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

hita matticus. what is in the marinade? that will help determine the method of cooking. for instance, if there's sugar, high temp for too long, such as grilling, will burn the marinade.
my first guess would be baking it, with root veggies and potatoes.
my second would be to cube the chicken and put it in a stir fry.


----------



## matticus (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Tom,

There's no sugar in the marinade.  It's lemon juice, garlic, parsley, oregano, salt, pepper blend, oil.  I'm starting to lean towards the baking method.  I like your idea.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2005)

Word of caution matticus, if you leave it in lemon juice too long the acid will start to "cook" the chicken. Sounds yummy, I'd lean toward broiling that bad boy myself.


----------



## matticus (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks alix... broiling directions?  I've read 6 inches from heat, 20 minutes each side ... basting about every 5 minutes.  Does this sound about right?


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes to the 6 inches, but I wouldn't cook it for 40 minutes total. More like about 20 - 30 minutes overall. Baste it as often as you like. It should have absorbed quite a bit of the flavour already. I would just baste it a few minutes before you serve. Tell us how it came out.


----------



## matticus (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, 20-30 total ... sounds good.  I had the day off from work and I'm surprising my girlfriend with dinner when she comes over.  Hopefully it's good!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 15, 2005)

since there's no sugar, broiling would work. if you are going to bake it, you have to try to think of some way of keeping it from drying out. 

just an idea, off the cuff, adapted from a recipe i made last week:

try searing the breasts in olive oil/butter, set aside.
soften some onions and carrots (and any other veggie) in more evoo/butter, add a little garlic, oregano, parsley and cook a minute more. place veggies in a layer in the baking dish, nestle the chicken breasts into the veggies but not covering them, sprinkle with s&p and place a razor thin slice of lemon on top of each piece of chicken. deglaze the pan with 1/2 cup of white wine, add 1 tbsp of butter and boil off the alcohol,  and pour over chicken and veggies. you could cover this and bake until the chicken is done, or toss some very thin sliced potatoes in evoo, s&p, and garlic, and spread over the baking dish, covering everything with a thin layer of the potatoes. bake at 400 until the potatoes begin to brown and crisp.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2005)

after the potatoes are "brown and crisp", then hit one knee to get a definite "YES"!  hahaha!  I agree bucky, searing the chicken then into the oven with pan sauce is delicious, and tender! You two enjoy your dinner!


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't wait to hear how this comes out!  I'm drooling!


2


----------



## Constance (Nov 16, 2005)

I'll never forget the first meal my husband cooked for me...steak and salad. He didn't have a kitchen table, so we sat on big cushions on the floor and ate at the coffee table. 
That knocked my socks off. I'd never had a man cook for me before, except one who made me popcorn.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 16, 2005)

awwww how sweet!  Sounds like you made a good choice not going for the popcorn-cooker!  Blessings!





			
				Constance said:
			
		

> I'll never forget the first meal my husband cooked for me...steak and salad. He didn't have a kitchen table, so we sat on big cushions on the floor and ate at the coffee table.
> That knocked my socks off. I'd never had a man cook for me before, except one who made me popcorn.


----------



## mish (Nov 16, 2005)

I think any cooking method of choice would work, depending on if you want to add veggies/tators etc. to cook as an entire dish, or if you just want to cook the chicken on it's own. I would discard the marinade from the chicken, and keep it juiced/up with additional lemon juice and herbs of choice so it doesn't dry out. If it's not too late, I would divide the marinade and save some for the chicken and some to brush over veggies or roasted potatoes - or add to mashed taters or save for a salad dressing.


----------



## John Delaney (Nov 28, 2005)

So....we tried a slight variation of this. Four chicken breasts, frozen. Wish we had fresh at the time, oh well. The marinade was about 1 cup white wine, 1/4 cup balsamic vinagarete, 1/4 cup olive oil, some poultry seasoning mix, four cloves of raw garlic, a liberal amount of fresh ground pepper, and a little salt. Let is soak in the 'fridge for about three - four hours. 

Then it was seared in real butter. 

Then potatoes, onions, and carrots were stir fried in the left over butter with some additional olive oil. The garlic was rescued from the marinade and used in the frying pan. (we don't generally re-use chicken marinade unless we can cook it due to food safety concerns)

The pan was deglazed with some more butter, lemon juice and white wine. I think we're up to 1/2 stick of butter by now in total, maybe a little less. 

Then it all went into the roasting pan and it was roasted at 400 for about 30 minutes. 

It was yummy!

The only thing I would add is some rice to serve it over. 

But this was really easy and was made with stuff we had hangin' around at the time.

Thanks for the lead on this, excellent.


----------

